# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Setembro 2019



## SpiderVV (1 Set 2019 às 00:03)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Set 2019 às 10:12)

Bom dia  e bem vindo setembro!
Que nos traga calor. Calor! Não o calor de clamar pelo frio mas o calor agradável que nos permita respirar um pouco deste verão húmido, enevoado ou ventoso.
Temos necessidade de calor. já o disse? 
Há culturas que precisam dele na sua maturação, vinho, milho, outras.

Hoje temos céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas (por vezes tapam mesmo o sol).
O vento está fraco.

*Tactual: 20.1ºC
Hr: 81%
*​*Bom domingo! *


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Set 2019 às 12:35)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia  e bem vindo setembro!
> Que nos traga calor. Calor! Não o calor de clamar pelo frio mas o calor agradável que nos permita respirar um pouco deste verão húmido, enevoado ou ventoso.
> Temos necessidade de calor. já o disse?
> Há culturas que precisam dele na sua maturação, vinho, milho, outras.
> ...


Antigamente haviam mais anos como este e ninguém reclamava.
Hoje em dia é a vinha, é a azeitona, é o milho, é a praia, é tudo...
Nos anos 70 e 80 até tivemos verões muito frios, alguns chuvosos e ainda alguns com neve na Serra da Estrela em pleno verão. Nos dias de hoje é que, se não houver 35°C em grande parte dos dias, não é verão.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Set 2019 às 22:34)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Antigamente haviam mais anos como este e ninguém reclamava.


Pois não. E ninguém reclamava da chuva de inverno, do calor, do nevoeiro, do vento...
O clima era o que era e as pessoas assumiam como normal.
Hoje quem no sul não sonha com a chuva que cai no litoral norte?
Quem no litoral norte não sonha com um clima de praia como no Algarve?
Quem não sonha com o clima da Suiça? Ou das Caraíbas?
Temos o clima que temos, é a realidade.
Esta semana vem algum calor. Que venha, não vou reclamar até porque poderá ser benéfico para o nosso litoral.
Só não gostaria que fosse calor de extremos e a durar semanas, isso não. Que vá para o deserto do Saara...

O dia hoje foi bom, agradável, com nebulosidade alta que foi lentamente desaparecendo.
O vento soprou em geral fraco, por vezes moderado a meio da tarde.

*Tmín: 10,7ºC
Tmáx: 28,7ºC

Tactual: 18,7ºC
Hr: 63%
*​*A todos votos de uma excelente semana, de trabalho ou de férias.*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Set 2019 às 00:08)

Algumas fotos de hoje, tiradas na zona Norte da Foz do Douro.




Foz do Douro by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




Foz do Douro by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




Foz do Douro by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




Foz do Douro by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




Foz do Douro by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




Foz do Douro by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




Foz do Douro by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




Foz do Douro by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




Foz do Douro by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




Foz do Douro by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




Foz do Douro by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




Foz do Douro by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Gates (2 Set 2019 às 00:28)

Verão para esquecer para quem gosta de praia. Não consegui fazer nem uma manhã mesmo morando a 1km do mar. Ainda hoje saio depois de almoço da Maia com 28 graus, chego à marginal de Gaia para um cafezinho e aguarda-me uma ventania e uns módicos 21,5 graus de temperatura.
Também é verdade que no inverno é o inverso...


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Set 2019 às 05:27)

Bom dia,

Vendaval de Nordeste, temperatura amena 22.ºC com 62%de. Humidade.


----------



## Snifa (2 Set 2019 às 06:54)

Bom dia, 

ai está a lestada moderada por vezes com rajadas, a mínima foi tropical com 20.2ºc.

Neste momento 20.7ºc, vento ENE 22 Km/h e 54% HR.


----------



## joselamego (2 Set 2019 às 16:41)

Boa tarde, 
Hoje pela cidade do Marco de Canaveses
31°C
Céu limpo 
Calor








Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Set 2019 às 22:54)

24°c Maravilha!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Set 2019 às 23:07)

Boas,

Máxima de *30.4C*

Noite quente, sigo com *27.6ºC *a Lestada já está aumentar.


----------



## Snifa (3 Set 2019 às 06:43)

Bom dia,

mínima alta com 24.3ºc.

Neste momento 24.9ºc , vento E 20 Km/h e apenas 34%HR.

Lestada bem marcada e um ligeiro cheiro a mato queimado no ar.

O dia deverá ser bem quente e seco.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Set 2019 às 15:17)

Porto com umas mínimas bem altas, talvez das mais altas que já vi no Verão. Arouca subiu 7ºC em 1 hora durante a madrugada. Serra do Pilar nem baixou dos 26ºC


----------



## clone (3 Set 2019 às 16:06)

34ºc e 25%H


----------



## Paula (3 Set 2019 às 23:18)

Boas noites.
Dia bem quente por estas bandas. 
Corre uma leve (muito leve) brisa neste momento... janelas todas abertas e como seria de esperar a casa um bafo.
29.1C cá dentro e uns agradaveis 23.8C lá fora.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Set 2019 às 11:02)

Bom dia.

Cá está o calor depois de uma noite fresca - excelente para refrescar a casa.
O mesmo para o dia de ontem.
Nota para o regresso do sensor de temperatura da *EMA de Paços de Ferreira*.


guisilva5000 disse:


> Porto com umas mínimas bem altas, talvez das mais altas que já vi no Verão. Arouca subiu 7ºC em 1 hora durante a madrugada. Serra do Pilar nem baixou dos 26ºC


Rico contraste na imagem: Paços de Ferreira com 13,5ºC e Massarelos-Porto com 26,8ºC...Venham até ao Parque da Cidade de Paços de Ferreira passar as noites, "dizem" que é refrescante qb.
Ainda hoje a mínima horária desceu aos 9,4ºC. Na minha estação desceu aos 13,1ºC, uma diferença razoável.

Ontem cá em casa cheguei aos *33,5ºC* de *Tmáx*.

*Tactual: 27,7ºC
Hr: 46%*​


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Set 2019 às 21:53)

Boa noite.

A lestada suave está lá fora, tenho a casa de janelas escancaradas, sabe mesmo muito bem este ventinho.
Estava agora sentado lá fora e é das melhores noites deste verão. Nem quente, nem frio, agradável, muito agradável.
O céu está límpido.

*Tmáx: 31,5ºC

Tactual: 22,4ºC
Hr: 35%*​


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Set 2019 às 21:59)

Que noite espetacular!
Há muiTo que esperava estas noites,beber um gin geladinho na varanda com 25°c atuais!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Set 2019 às 07:18)

Bom dia,

Minima novamente tropical com *21.8ºC 
*
Agora estão *22.1ºC *com vento de NE *41Km/h *

Rajada máxima até ao momento* 61Km/h *


----------



## srr (5 Set 2019 às 08:58)

ABT

Minima de 15º , muito bom para arrefecimento dos elementos.


----------



## jonas (5 Set 2019 às 10:34)

Bom dia,
Avizinha-se um dia de calor, que começa com vento de leste a fazer-se sentir bem.


----------



## Iceberg (5 Set 2019 às 11:14)

Bom dia desde Braga.

Início de manhã mais fresca que em dias anteriores, muito por culpa de um vento de leste moderado.

Mas (mais) um dia com muito sol e que promete aquecer, com máxima prevista de 31º.

O índice da humidade relativa deve estar bem baixo.

Nunca é demais lembrar: nestes próximos dias, prevenção total contra o fogo.

Portugal agradece.

Um bom dia para todos.


----------



## Iceberg (5 Set 2019 às 15:01)

Boa tarde desde Braga.

Mais vento hoje que ontem, mas a tarde avizinha-se quente como em dias anteriores, embora com esta brisa de leste a atenuar o calor nos locais à sombra.

Bons dias de praia em perspetiva no litoral norte nos próximos tempos.

Para quem puder aproveitar.


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Set 2019 às 23:13)

Noite quentinha por espinho com lestada moderada

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Set 2019 às 00:37)

Aveiro com *25,5ºC* às 23h UTC... raro de ver.


----------



## Iceberg (6 Set 2019 às 08:40)

Bom dia desde Braga.

Esta madrugada o regresso da forte lestada, o que tem como consequência as seguintes ocorrências:

- manhã mais fresca;
- tarde quente;
- dia complicado para os bombeiros (como já se percebe pelas ocorrências na região de Aveiro e Albergaria).

Início de setembro muito seco e com temperaturas altas.

Desde já, um bom FDS para todos.


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Set 2019 às 16:53)

Boas,

Brisa marítima ainda não entrou nesta zona, só ar seco de NE. Humidade apenas de 25% 

Sigo com 28.8.ºC 

Rajada máxima 56km/h por volta das 11h


----------



## N_Fig (6 Set 2019 às 22:51)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Aveiro com *25,5ºC* às 23h UTC... raro de ver.


Também já bateu a mínima da madrugada


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Set 2019 às 05:05)

Wow rajadas Leste violentas !

Vento médio *42km/h* 
Rajada máxima *82km/h*


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Set 2019 às 07:38)

Bom dia,

Aqui está o gráfico vento e rajada da minha estação:





Valores máximos 
Vento *45.1 km/h 4:51h*
Rajada *82.1 km/h 4:17h
*
Neste momento 18.5ºC e 50% de humidade.


----------



## Luis Martins (7 Set 2019 às 11:02)

Iceberg disse:


> Bom dia desde Braga.
> 
> Esta madrugada o regresso da forte lestada, o que tem como consequência as seguintes ocorrências:
> 
> ...


Vou lá passer no Domingo . Aquela zona é o santuário do Eucalipto . Deve haver mais eucaliptos por Km2 do que no leste da Austrália. Nem o terreno plano e a boa rede viária salva aquela zona de grandes incêndios.


----------



## AJCS (7 Set 2019 às 16:59)

Boa tarde,  

Humidade inferior a 20%
Temp. actual 29,7ºC

Tempo muito seco!!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Set 2019 às 17:33)

Boas,

Por aqui 30°C com 27% de humidade.

Vento NNE/NE 12km/h 

Só ar quente


----------



## bandevelugo (7 Set 2019 às 22:46)

Luis Martins disse:


> Vou lá passer no Domingo . Aquela zona é o santuário do Eucalipto . Deve haver mais eucaliptos por Km2 do que no leste da Austrália. Nem o terreno plano e a boa rede viária salva aquela zona de grandes incêndios.



Só novidades excelentes. Por um lado o pessoal que vive nas zonas de grandes pinhais, matagais e sobreirais está safo, não tem que se preocupar com grandes incêndios; por outro lado, devem ter terraplanado os concelhos de Albergaria e Águeda desde a última vez que lá fui (e foi no início da semana). Deve ser para expandir a construção e as zonas industriais.

Fora de brincadeiras, ontem à noite deu-se na zona de Aveiro um fenómeno interessante, e comum nestas situações de lestada nesta parte da bacia do Vouga. Saí à noite por volta das 10 e o termómetro do carro dava 17ºC, fresquinho, e na volta para casa, pela 1 da manhã, marcava 24ºC (e vento)!! A estação de Aveiro apanhou isso.


Deve ser ou dos eucaliptos, ou das alterações climáticas.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Set 2019 às 20:43)

Boa noite sigo com 21°c
Bastante fumo dos incêndios a NE.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Set 2019 às 21:30)

bandevelugo disse:


> Só novidades excelentes. Por um lado o pessoal que vive nas zonas de grandes pinhais, matagais e sobreirais está safo, não tem que se preocupar com grandes incêndios; por outro lado, devem ter terraplanado os concelhos de Albergaria e Águeda desde a última vez que lá fui (e foi no início da semana). Deve ser para expandir a construção e as zonas industriais.
> 
> Fora de brincadeiras, ontem à noite deu-se na zona de Aveiro um fenómeno interessante, e comum nestas situações de lestada nesta parte da bacia do Vouga. Saí à noite por volta das 10 e o termómetro do carro dava 17ºC, fresquinho, e na volta para casa, pela 1 da manhã, marcava 24ºC (e vento)!! A estação de Aveiro apanhou isso.
> 
> ...


Efeito foehn, sabes bem  Tão característico daquela zona com ventos de leste!

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Scan_Ferr (8 Set 2019 às 23:01)

Efeito Fohn em Aveiro?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Set 2019 às 07:59)

Bom dia!!
De volta ao fresco!
13°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (9 Set 2019 às 10:20)

Bom dia,
Depois de uns dias de calor, eis que regressa o tempo fresco/nevoeiro pelo menos já se anda melhor um pouco, pelo menos aqui no litoral norte.
Pois a parir de quarta volta o tempo quente, haver vamos.
A segunda quinzena "dá" muito calor, esperemos para ver.


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Set 2019 às 15:23)

Boas,

Tarde de calor com céu limpo.

Sigo com 28.2ºC e vento NNE / NE 19km/h 

Minima foi de *15.9C*


----------



## AJCS (11 Set 2019 às 23:06)

Hoje  a máxima foi 28,1 ºC, a mínima 14,2ºC

Neste momento 21,4ºC e 1024 mbar


----------



## Snifa (12 Set 2019 às 06:49)

Bom dia, 

regresso da lestada, a mínima foi tropical com *20.4ºc*.

Neste momento 20.9ºc, vento ENE 22Km/h e 50% HR.


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Set 2019 às 07:57)

Bom dia,

Nova minima tropical com *20.8ºC *

Agora *21ºC*  com vento Leste / ENE a *30.6km/h* , rajadas de* 46.7 km/h*


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Set 2019 às 16:43)

Grande incêndio a sueste de Rio Meao, Santa Maria da Feira






Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Set 2019 às 08:06)

Bom dia,

Minima tropical *21.7C*

Agora *22.8ºC *e *55% *de Humidade. Vento *ENE 16Km/h*

O mês de Setembro já conta com 5 mínimas tropicais.

Resumo das Minimas tropicais deste ano:


----------



## guimeixen (13 Set 2019 às 21:21)

Boa noite,

Dia bastante quente hoje, com 35,8ºC de máxima . O vento acalmou ao fim da tarde mas agora a lestada está a começar a intensificar-se e a temperatura parou de descer e até subiu um pouco estando agora nos 30,2ºC.
Esta está a ser a noite mais quente do ano aqui.
Este mês já vai com vários dias com lestada.


----------



## Snifa (13 Set 2019 às 21:31)

Boas,

Por aqui o vento leste está a fazer subir a temperatura, sigo com 28.8°c a esta hora .A máxima foi de 33.2 °c e mínima 21.2°c. Está muito abafado lá fora e com uma aragem quente


----------



## Stinger (13 Set 2019 às 22:32)

Bastante calor e abafado a esta hora, vento bastante quente

Até a visibilidade da lua está com tonalidade alaranjada e aproxima se nuvens 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Set 2019 às 22:38)

28°c a está hora é obra!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Set 2019 às 23:29)

27,1ºc às 23H por aqui também é obra. 


Mesmo assim aposto que não tenho mínima tropical lol


----------



## c0ldPT (14 Set 2019 às 00:45)

Há instantes chuviscou... noite anormalmente quente por aqui com bastante vento.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Set 2019 às 00:47)

Viana do Castelo é a estação do IPMA com a temp. mais alta à meia noite...


----------



## c0ldPT (14 Set 2019 às 00:53)

E às 20h estava nos *19.9ºC  @guisilva5000 *


----------



## ampa62 (14 Set 2019 às 00:55)

Boa noite.
Noite calma com 23.8 °C e 42% de HR. E um suspeito cheiro a mato queimado.


Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (14 Set 2019 às 01:10)

Já caiu por aqui pingas grossas. Mas já secou tudo lol

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Set 2019 às 01:21)

25,8ºC a esta hora. Das noites mais quentes por aqui nos últimos tempos.


Sei que não é nada demais mas para esta zona que é sempre um congelador, acreditem que é um belo valor.


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Set 2019 às 07:22)

Bom dia,

Temperatura atual e mínima do dia *23.7ºC* 

Céu com algumas nuvens. Humidade nos 60%.

Vento fraco de Leste.


----------



## c0ldPT (14 Set 2019 às 16:20)

Bastante negro a NE em aproximação...


----------



## c0ldPT (14 Set 2019 às 16:53)

Chegou cá mas já só virga 


c0ldPT disse:


> Bastante negro a NE em aproximação...


----------



## Stinger (14 Set 2019 às 17:00)

Ta a dissipar 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Paula (14 Set 2019 às 17:00)

Boa tarde. Por Braga caíram, há momentos, uns pingos.
Bem abafado lá fora.


----------



## c0ldPT (14 Set 2019 às 18:02)

Novamente escuridão em aproximação, vai se dissipar de novo claramente... 
Edit: Arco-íris a E 
Edit 19h: Novamente mais uma célula a aproximar-se mas vai dissipar de novo ao chegar ao litoral...


----------



## Stinger (14 Set 2019 às 20:06)

Quem é que tá a levar com chuva? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Set 2019 às 18:29)

Boa tarde.
Já lá vai um tempinho, isto tem andado calminho.
Ontem fiz a manutenção do pluviómetro e do udómetro. Estão, acho eu, preparados para o que der e vier por estes dias. Limpos, nivelados...

Ontem tivemos aqui uns pingos tímidos, nada de especial.
Hoje temos alternância entre céu parcialmente nublado e muito nublado.
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado, variável.
Esperamos alguma acção meteorológica neste dia, mais no final. Que venha sem estragar...

*Tactual: 24,7ºC
Hr: 39%*​
Na 6ª feira desloquei-me à EMA de Paços de Ferreira.
Substituí o sensor de temperatura\humidade, o tal que levantava suspeitas entre a comunidade amadora e a "pro".
Como tal já aí temos os dados, devidamente validados, a demonstrar que, em princípio, os dados do anterior sensor estavam correctos. Mais para a frente, veremos...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Set 2019 às 18:45)

Muito boa tarde e resto de domingo para todos, 
Este tempo é uma pasmaceira autentica, nem chuva, nem trovoada... Enfim 
O que há em Espanha a mais, podia vir para cá, sem estragos, claro.
Resumo das condições de hoje das 08:00UTC as 18:00UTC















Bom resto de fim de semana e bom domingo para todos.


----------



## c0ldPT (15 Set 2019 às 18:57)

Célula em dissipação a passar ao lado a SE, ficamos pelos arco-íris


----------



## Stinger (15 Set 2019 às 19:30)

Tudo dissipou, a barreira do mar a fazer estragos eheh

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rokleon (16 Set 2019 às 16:37)

Vista para Este desde Aveiro. Bela "torre"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu View através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (16 Set 2019 às 17:19)

Para os lados mar/Leça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (16 Set 2019 às 17:24)

Parece estar a desenvolver mas duvido que deie alguma coisa
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Set 2019 às 17:29)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui finalmente chove, mas pouco. Não é preciso abusar...
Ainda nem 1,0 mm tenho, aliás nem sensor tenho conectado.
Bárbaro! Fiz a limpeza do sensor, verificação das pilhas e não reconectei o mesmo. Vamos ver em minutos se já somo alguma coisa...
Tirando isso, pelo satélite e pelo radar será mesmo coisa pouca, diferente de Moncorvo onde a intensidade terá sido forte.
Nas EMA, Luzim-Penafiel já recolheu 1,9 mm e Paços de Ferreira 0,2 mm.
Falando da EMA de Paços de Ferreira, com o *novo sensor* já hoje esteve nos *10,0ºC* de *Tmín* na horária. Suponho que *as dúvidas dentro do IPMA deixaram de ser dúvidas e serão certezas...*
Está abafado, sua-se facilmente.
O vento já soprou fraco a ligeiramente moderado, mas de momento está calmo.

*Cá em casa
Tmín: 14,6ºC
Tmáx: 25,8ºC

Tactual: 22,2ºC
Hr: 69%*​


----------



## c0ldPT (16 Set 2019 às 20:01)

Boa noite, tarde abafada e nublada com a temperatura a atingir os *28ºC* intercalada com alguns aguaceiros moderados que faziam descer a temperatura temporariamente. Células pequenas e isoladas com baixa capacidade de evolução. O baixo CAPE também não favoreceu as descargas elétricas...
As condições de amanhã parecem ser melhores, a ver vamos


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Set 2019 às 09:44)

Hoje está frio em Espinho, que até sai fumo do nosso bafo


Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (17 Set 2019 às 13:22)

Mas que linda torre/bigorna a SE


----------



## guimeixen (17 Set 2019 às 13:32)

Boa tarde,

Grande torre a NE e já formou a bigorna, vê-se também uma outra mais ou menos a SE a crescer bem com uma boa bigorna.


----------



## c0ldPT (17 Set 2019 às 13:52)

Já não há sol aqui, a sombra da bigorna tapou


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Set 2019 às 14:39)

Boas,

A E/SE está assim.








NE:







Vários trovões audíveis.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Set 2019 às 15:19)

Começa o show em montemuro!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Set 2019 às 16:10)

Brisa marítima está-lhe a dar bem. Dificilmente alguma coisa chega ao litoral pelo menos até ao fim da tarde. As condições não são as melhores. Porém no interior está a bombar.


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Set 2019 às 16:42)

Agora mesmo, vários trovões mais próximos. Provavelmente anvil crawlers.


----------



## guimeixen (17 Set 2019 às 17:16)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Brisa marítima está-lhe a dar bem. Dificilmente alguma coisa chega ao litoral pelo menos até ao fim da tarde. As condições não são as melhores. Porém no interior está a bombar.





Ruipedroo disse:


> Agora mesmo, vários trovões mais próximos. Provavelmente anvil crawlers.



Por aqui também ouvi vários e via-se várias mammatus. O Arome francês até estava interessante, mas nem com o vento lá em cima de SE elas descolam dali. Crescem nas zonas montanhosas, dissipam-se rapidamente e depois cresce outra ao lado mais para o interior.
Até ao fim da tarde não me parece que se forme qualquer coisa aqui perto, agora deve ser cada vez mais para o interior.


----------



## c0ldPT (17 Set 2019 às 18:02)

Tarde abaixo das expectativas para já  O ar marítimo está a impedir as células de progredirem para o litoral. Já não espero nada de especial por aqui...


----------



## Stinger (17 Set 2019 às 18:57)

c0ldPT disse:


> Tarde abaixo das expectativas para já  O ar marítimo está a impedir as células de progredirem para o litoral. Já não espero nada de especial por aqui...


Nem mais, o trabalho do ar marítimo fez um bom trabalho já que empurrou tudo. 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (17 Set 2019 às 19:41)

Stinger disse:


> Nem mais, o trabalho do ar marítimo fez um bom trabalho já que empurrou tudo.
> 
> Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


O costume... Dias como o anterior 25 de Agosto aparecem uns 3 em 3 anos por aqui nem vale a pena pedir mais 
Resumo do dia até então: céu pouco nublado e calor até às 13h30 arrefecendo a pique desde então devido à nebulosidade crescente. Não pingou nem muito menos choveu apesar do céu por vezes se apresentar carregado.


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Set 2019 às 19:53)

guimeixen disse:


> Por aqui também ouvi vários e via-se várias mammatus. O Arome francês até estava interessante, mas nem com o vento lá em cima de SE elas descolam dali. Crescem nas zonas montanhosas, dissipam-se rapidamente e depois cresce outra ao lado mais para o interior.
> Até ao fim da tarde não me parece que se forme qualquer coisa aqui perto, agora deve ser cada vez mais para o interior.



Cut-off’s a oeste raramente trazem trovoadas ao Litoral (durante o dia), a não ser que esteja mesmo muito bem posicionada e bem defenida, de forma a anular a brisa marítima. Quando era mais novo não me lembro de muitas trovoadas de leste a passarem a cidade de Braga. Ficam quase sempre atrás ou sobre a mesma.

À noite a história é obviamente outra, não há brisa.


----------



## Snifa (17 Set 2019 às 19:59)

Boa tarde, 

por aqui também nada de chuva, as células ficaram mais para o interior  só chegando cá a nebulosidade alta.

Manhã fresca com bastante nevoeiro, mínima de *15.7ºc* , a máxima foi de *21.0 ºc *.

Neste momento 17.5º  vento fraco e 88 % HR.

Parece-me que chuva mais consistente, aqui para o Litoral, só lá para Sábado, com a previsão da passagem de uma frente.


----------



## guimeixen (17 Set 2019 às 23:01)

Dois registos das mammatus de hoje de tarde:




Mammatus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Mammatus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Set 2019 às 23:05)

guimeixen disse:


> Dois registos das mammatus de hoje de tarde:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que registos espectaculares!


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Set 2019 às 10:26)

Bom dia.

Hoje o sol é rei num céu praticamente despejado, alguma névoa presente.
O vento está calmo.
Ontem as células viam-se para o interior durante a tarde.
No litoral...ai o litoral!
No centro da cidade do Porto\Ribeira o sol brilhava pelas 12h. Pelas 13h desloquei-me à Foz do douro. Brrrr! Que diferença!
No centro da cidade estava abafado, suava-se bem pela elevada humidade e temperatura moderada, já junto ao mar ausência de sol, nevoeiro e brisa de NO. Que diferença térmica.
Naturalmente a influência marítima a condicionar a formação\progressão das células no nosso litoral.
Nas zonas mais interiores do Douro Litoral ainda choveu nalgumas zonas, no resto zero.
Mas nos próximos dias pequenas mudanças podem-nos trazer alguma chuva\trovoada. Senão é aguardar pelo fim de semana, aí parece mais promissor.

Nesta madrugada a EMA de Paços de Ferreira manteve-se abaixo dos 10ºC entre a 1h e as 7h, com uma *Tmín* horária de *7,5ºC*.
Aqui em casa, registei uma *Tmín* de *11,5ºC*.

*Tactual: 21,2ºC*
*Hr: 69%*​


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Set 2019 às 14:03)

Boas,

hoje temos céu limpo por Braga, temperatura agradável.


Ontem por esta hora era este o cenário. Bastante explosivo. Aquela célula a SE de Braga estava muito fotogénica.


----------



## guimeixen (18 Set 2019 às 21:34)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Que registos espectaculares!



Obrigado Duarte! 

______________

Hoje o dia começou com nevoeiro e estava fresco. Durante o dia já esteve quente e ao fim da tarde formou-se uma pequena célula que mal teve a bigorna, dissipou-se.
A máxima foi de 27,6ºC.


----------



## Iceberg (19 Set 2019 às 08:51)

Bom dia desde Braga.

Manhã de nevoeiro e muita humidade.

Pela imagem de satélite, todo o litoral norte e centro, bem como vastas regiões do Alentejo acordaram hoje assim.







Mas pela tarde o sol deve reinar em grande parte do país.

Um bom dia para todos.


----------



## guimeixen (19 Set 2019 às 14:10)

Boa tarde,

Neste momento crescem várias torres para NE e E. Veremos o que se forma com o passar da tarde.


----------



## Stinger (19 Set 2019 às 14:21)

Eu estou na fronteira, ou seja,  entre o espesso nevoeiro e o céu nublado com abertas.

Tempo este que já me fez tomar uns brufens bahh

Enviado do meu BLA-L29


----------



## c0ldPT (19 Set 2019 às 15:09)

Stinger disse:


> Eu estou na fronteira, ou seja,  entre o espesso nevoeiro e o céu nublado com abertas.
> 
> Tempo este que já me fez tomar uns brufens bahh
> 
> Enviado do meu BLA-L29


Já vejo o nevoeiro aí pela Serra de Santa Justa, está a chegar aqui. Já tapam o sol as nuvens a virem do mar, vejo algumas pequenas torres no interior mas nada se deve formar com todo este ar marítimo.


----------



## guimeixen (19 Set 2019 às 22:03)

Boa noite,

Ainda acabaram por se formar, um pouco longe, umas belas células. Amanhã ou no fim de semana coloco aqui algumas fotos.
Por volta das 18h o céu tapou com as nuvens baixas e ainda continua.


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Set 2019 às 23:52)

Boa noite.

Ontem depois das 21h o nevoeiro começou a entrar, trazido por um vento\brisa de oeste muito húmido e desagradável, situação que se manteve pela manhã de hoje.
O sol ainda apareceu mas a noite trouxe de novo a humidade e alguma nebulosidade, frescura também.
Na EMA de Paços de Ferreira andamos com médias de temperatura abaixo dos 15ºC.

Cá em casa
*Tmín: 14,5ºC
Tmáx: 24,5ºC

Tactual: 15,9ºC
Hr: 83%*​


----------



## Stinger (20 Set 2019 às 19:37)

Já chegam nuvens por cá 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (20 Set 2019 às 21:24)

Boas amigos 
Depois deste marasmo meteorológico 
Regresso ao fórum 
Amanhã regressa a abençoada chuva 
Por Gondomar tenho tido manhãs de nevoeiros e algumas nuvens durante o dia 

Hoje:

Máxima de 23,3°C
Atual de 19,9°C
79% hr
Pressão a 1011hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Set 2019 às 00:23)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Ontem depois das 21h o nevoeiro começou a entrar, trazido por um vento\brisa de oeste muito húmido e desagradável, situação que se manteve pela manhã de hoje.
> O sol ainda apareceu mas a noite trouxe de novo a humidade e alguma nebulosidade, frescura também.
> ...


Essa estação em Janeiro/fevereiro vai ter umas mínimas jeitosas!


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (21 Set 2019 às 00:29)

Boa noite 
Arrabida shopping 
18,8°C
82%Hr
1011 hPa
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (21 Set 2019 às 01:05)

joselamego disse:


> Boa noite
> Arrabida shopping
> 18,8°C
> 82%Hr
> ...


Do lado oposto do rio... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Set 2019 às 08:33)

Tá de chuva!19°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (21 Set 2019 às 10:24)

Bom dia,
Dia de chuva à maneira com vento moderado de SW, que saudades eu tinha disto. 

Que venha e fique por algum tempo.


----------



## ampa62 (21 Set 2019 às 10:39)

Bom dia, 
Em Covas começou a chover às 6 da manhã e já acumulou 7.6 mm.
De momento com 17,3ºC


----------



## Paula (21 Set 2019 às 12:16)

Bom dia. 
Aqui por Braga a manhã tem alternado entre chuva fraca e moderada. 
Bons acumulados em vista aqui para o Minho


----------



## rokleon (21 Set 2019 às 12:23)

Sábado "aborrecido" em casa como às vezes é preciso.  Outono "is coming"

Neste momento já não chove. Céu nublado.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Set 2019 às 14:23)

Boas tardes,

A chuva vai aumentando agora de intensidade com a aproximação da frente fria. O ISEP leva 6,6 mm acumulados.
Bela tarde para ficar no sofá


----------



## Gates (21 Set 2019 às 14:41)

Chove copiosamente no Porto. Belo dia para ter vindo à Feira do Livro...


----------



## ampa62 (21 Set 2019 às 15:10)

Uma tarde outonal...
A acumular desde madrugada: 17 mm.


----------



## Pedro Araújo (21 Set 2019 às 16:22)

Dia de chuva em Midões, Barcelos.


----------



## Snifa (21 Set 2019 às 16:23)

Boas, 

por aqui também uma tarde Outonal, chuva persistente e vento por vezes com rajadas.

*14.4 mm* acumulados até ao momento 

16.4ºc actuais.


----------



## jcboliveira (21 Set 2019 às 16:28)

O isep esteve offline durante uns tempos, o servidor deixou de colaborar. 
Vamos ver se agora fica online. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (21 Set 2019 às 19:10)

Aristocrata disse:


> Falando da EMA de Paços de Ferreira, com o *novo sensor* já hoje esteve nos *10,0ºC* de *Tmín* na horária. Suponho que *as dúvidas dentro do IPMA deixaram de ser dúvidas e serão certezas...*



@Aristocrata continuo com dúvidas em relação ao sensor da EMA de Paços de Ferreira.
Ora repara:







Céu encoberto, chuva fraca, vento moderado de sul, e a EMA de Paços de Ferreira com apenas 13,5ºC?
A que altitude está instalada a EMA?


----------



## Pedro Araújo (21 Set 2019 às 19:19)

Já vai em 11Cº.

Estes últimos dias tem tido sempre temperaturas mais baixas em relação a outras estações na zona.


----------



## Snifa (21 Set 2019 às 19:56)

Uma vez que o sensor da EMA em Paços de Ferreira foi substituído, seria estranho e incomum  um segundo sensor registar os dados como o anterior ( supostamente a registar mal  ) talvez seja mesmo uma especificidade ( muito interessante ) da zona. 

Às 18h UTC era a mais fria de Portugal Continental, com uma  temperatura mais baixa  que Montalegre e Penhas Douradas:






Por aqui a chuva já parou há bastante tempo, o acumulado ficou nos *15.8 mm*.

16.8ºc actuais.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Set 2019 às 21:41)

Snifa disse:


> Uma vez que o sensor da EMA em Paços de Ferreira foi substituído, seria estranho e incomum  um segundo sensor registar os dados como o anterior ( supostamente a registar mal  ) talvez seja mesmo uma especificidade ( muito interessante ) da zona.
> 
> Às 18h UTC era a mais fria de Portugal Continental, com uma  temperatura mais baixa  que Montalegre e Penhas Douradas:
> 
> ...


Essa estação sempre me torceu o nariz... alguém que vá lá com um auriol


----------



## João Pedro (21 Set 2019 às 22:22)

Boas,

Acumulado de 16,3 mm no ISEP, menos do que o esperado, mas ainda assim nada de se deitar fora. Venham mais dias assim que bem precisamos deles!
A fase terminal da frente fria trouxe com ela umas bonitas Asperitas que, como sempre, tive muito gosto em observar e registar 




Asperitas Clouds. Porto, 21-09-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Asperitas Clouds. Porto, 21-09-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Asperitas Clouds. Porto, 21-09-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Asperitas Clouds. Porto, 21-09-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Asperitas Clouds. Porto, 21-09-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Tudo calmo agora, o pós-frontal tem estado muito fraquinho. 17,2ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Set 2019 às 22:57)

AnDré disse:


> @Aristocrata continuo com dúvidas em relação ao sensor da EMA de Paços de Ferreira.
> Ora repara:
> 
> 
> ...










Pedro Araújo disse:


> Já vai em 11Cº.
> Estes últimos dias tem tido sempre temperaturas mais baixas em relação a outras estações na zona.







Este é o novo sensor que está na EMA no início da semana.



Snifa disse:


> Uma vez que o sensor da EMA em Paços de Ferreira foi substituído, seria estranho e incomum  um segundo sensor registar os dados como o anterior ( supostamente a registar mal  ) talvez seja mesmo uma especificidade ( muito interessante ) da zona.
> 
> Às 18h UTC era a mais fria de Portugal Continental, com uma  temperatura mais baixa  que Montalegre e Penhas Douradas:
> 
> ...


NO início da semana substituí o sensor anterior (que na montagem da EMA era integralmente novo), e foi calibrado no IPMA previamente.
O novo sensor era um usado mas que foi também calibrado antes de me ser enviado para substituição.
O que me parece é que a diferença para a minha estação é agora de -0,5ºC ou aproximado em relação ao sensor original.
Posso também dizer que durante estes meses mais quentes estou numa ilha de calor, com muita vegetação ao redor do abrigo meteorológico, pelo que vejo com naturalidade as diferenças entre a minha zona e o Parque da Cidade de Paços de Ferreira onde está instalada.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Set 2019 às 23:20)

Boa noite (esqueci-me há bocado)...

Bem, hoje de tarde lá tivemos períodos de chuva\aguaceiros, razoavelmente intensos nalguns períodos (moderados), acompanhados de vento moderado por vezes com rajadas fortes.
De resto temos tempo fresco, outonal.
O *acumulado* cá em casa é de* 22,1 mm* na Oregon.
Há bocado fiz a medição no udómetro Hellman's e acumulei *23,2 mm*. Este uso para ir controlando o sensor digital. 
Pela diferença posso dizer que o sensor da Oregon está bem e recomenda-se.
Em relação à *EMA de Paços de Ferreira*, pelas contas que fiz *acumulou 14,3 mm*.
Uma diferença interessante, que só poderá ser explicada pela localização e pelo facto de termos alguma precipitação convectiva, que terá beneficiado a minha zona.
Mais para a frente teremos dados para verificar e comparar...Venham de lá o outono e inverno.

*Tactual: 15,3ºC
Hr: 93%*​


----------



## Gates (22 Set 2019 às 01:47)

Começou agora a cair forte chuvada em Gaia, junto à costa. Já não chovia há horas...


----------



## guimeixen (22 Set 2019 às 11:53)

Bom dia,

Esta madrugada ainda acordei com um aguaceiro torrencial por volta das 2h. Acumulou quase 5mm nos minutos em que ele passou por aqui.

Aqui ficam umas fotos das células que se formaram na quinta, dia 19:





























Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorms by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## bandevelugo (22 Set 2019 às 16:00)

Última tarde de verão...


----------



## ampa62 (23 Set 2019 às 01:50)

guimeixen disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Esta madrugada ainda acordei com um aguaceiro torrencial por volta das 2h. Acumulou quase 5mm nos minutos em que ele passou por aqui.
> 
> ...


Belas fotos. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (23 Set 2019 às 10:37)

Bom dia 
Primeiro dia de outono 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
O sol por vezes espreita 
Mínima de 14,3°C
Atual de 18,8°C
80% hr
1021  hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (23 Set 2019 às 18:58)

ampa62 disse:


> Belas fotos.
> 
> Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


Obrigado!


----------



## Snifa (24 Set 2019 às 06:56)

Bom dia,

manhã de chuva com *7 mm* acumulados até ao momento 

17.9ºc actuais.

O ano Hidrológico segue com *1004,9 mm* (desde 01/10/2018) irá ficar abaixo da média (+/- 1200 mm anuais).


----------



## joselamego (24 Set 2019 às 07:39)

Bom dia 
Manhã de chuva 
3,6 mm acumulados
18,2°C
94% hr 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Set 2019 às 10:11)

Bom dia.

Vai caindo uma chuva fraca, mas persistente. Excelente rega, toda aproveitada...
O céu encontra-se encoberto e o vento fraco de SSO.
Bastante húmido hoje.
O *acumulado* por cá está nos *11,7 mm*.
Na *EMA de Paços de Ferreira*, até às 8h o acumulado era de *9,6 mm*.

*Tactual: 17,7ºC
Hr: 93%*​


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Set 2019 às 22:31)

Boa noite.

O dia tornou-se mais luminoso ao fim da manhã, com o sol a aparecer tímido.
Agora pela noite temos céu pouco nublado a praticamente limpo e vento fraco de NO.
A acumulado de precipitação não se alterou entretanto.
O *acumulado mensal* está nos *37,4 mm*.
O *acumulado do ano hidrológico* está agora nos *1428,1 mm*. Está abaixo da média mas razoável atendendo ao outono-inverno secos.

*Tactual: 14,8ºC 
Hr: 83%*​


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Set 2019 às 14:42)

Boa tarde.

Hoje temos um dia com céu muito nublado, o sol está a entrar só por breves momentos.
Está agradável, temperado.
O vento sopra fraco, variável, de OSO a NO.

Pelas 12h desloquei-me à *EMA de Paços de Ferreira*.
Parece que finalmente encontramos o "rato" que colocava as temperaturas mais baixas do que realmente são.
Não era da localização, não eram os 2 sensores testados, mas sim uma simples troca de fios "terra" que estava a dar erradamente temperaturas mais baixas do que as reais.
Agora estão mais próximas das que eu tenho e em linha de outras do nosso litoral norte. 
Sei que colocaram em dúvida e eu também a certo ponto, até fazer reset da estação, substituir o sensor, etc. Supostamente tudo estaria bem. Mas a pulga eram as temperaturas diurnas que teimavam em estar abaixo do que seria de esperar nesta altura do ano.
Menos mal, agora poderemos ter uma série completa no próximo ano hidrológico. 

*Por cá*
*Tmín: 10,7ºC
Tmáx: 20,4ºC

Tactual: 19,5ºC
Hr: 67%*​


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Set 2019 às 22:07)

Boa noite.

Ao longo da tarde o céu foi perdendo alguma nebulosidade, deixando o sol entrar.
Agora apela noite temos alguma nebulosidade média dispersa.
O vento está calmo.

A *Tmáx* ainda subiu aos *20,9ºC*.

*Tactual: 14,7ºC
Hr: 81%
*​Em relação à EMA de Paços de Ferreira, na última actualização apresentava uma temperatura de 15,4ºC. Aqui em casa registava 16,0ºC.
 A diferença atenuou-se claramente mais ainda assim deverá ter temperaturas mais baixas que as minhas.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (26 Set 2019 às 17:35)

Boa tarde de outono,
Tivemos uma boa rega no outro dia, mas não passou disso, penso que o acumulado nesse dia foi de *10.1mm* mas acho que não estou em erro. 
Agora temos ali para os lados dos Açores um furacão que veio trazer o "AA" em força, podendo mesmo ter a primeira quinzena de outubro quente e seca, espero que não venham os ventos como os do "famoso" 15 de outubro, seria mau demais. Situação a seguir.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (27 Set 2019 às 09:38)

Bom dia malta,
Céu nublado, por nuvens baixas, chuva fraca (chuvisco).
Mais um acumulado pequeno, vamos lá ver, só chegando a casa amanha. 
Mar agitado.


----------



## guimeixen (28 Set 2019 às 18:56)

Boa tarde,

Manhã fresquinha, com mínima de 9,5ºC. Já não tinha uma mínima abaixo de 10ºC desde 10 de Junho.
Ontem ao ver os modelos, vi que havia a possibilidade de haver nevoeiro. Já à algum tempo que queria fazer uma timelapse do nevoeiro ao amanhecer e foi hoje o dia de experimentar. Uma coisa que não contava foi que o vidro da objectiva ficasse embaciado e por isso tive que parar mais cedo.

Deixo-vos aqui a timelapse (disponível em 4k) e umas fotos:




Fog by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Fog by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## rokleon (28 Set 2019 às 19:52)

Por do sol em Espinho






Enviado do meu View através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (28 Set 2019 às 23:50)

*10.7ºC*, a inversão já se começa a sentir mais a partir desta altura do ano


----------



## Snifa (29 Set 2019 às 08:58)

Bom dia, 

manhã já bem fresca, mínima de *11.6ºc* e algum nevoeiro vindo de Leste.

Neste momento 12.0 ºc , vento fraco e 95% HR.

Entretanto o céu encobriu com nuvens baixas.


----------



## c0ldPT (29 Set 2019 às 11:13)

Ainda desceu aos *7.9°C* esta noite. Já não sentia esta temperatura há bastante


----------



## Pedro Araújo (29 Set 2019 às 13:10)

Hoje mínima de 9.1ºC em Várzea, Barcelos. As manhãs têm sido com bastante nevoeiro.


----------



## ampa62 (30 Set 2019 às 00:04)

Boa noite. O domingo em Covas foi cinzento. Morrinha de manhã e chuva ao fim do dia que permitiu um acumulado de 5.3 mm. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Iceberg (30 Set 2019 às 13:43)

Calor em Braga. Tempo abafado.

IPMA estima máxima de 25º hoje na cidade.

Amanhã já deverá refrescar, embora ligeiramente.

Boa semana para todos.


----------



## joselamego (1 Out 2019 às 07:01)

Bom dia 
Chuva 
18,5°C
93% hr
Acumulados de 0,5 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rokleon (1 Out 2019 às 08:09)

Chuviscou um pouco por cá

Enviado do meu View através do Tapatalk


----------

